# PPI Power Review Course



## sam314159 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am looking around for a power review course and I came accross the Power to Pass website. Their courses seem a bit expensive and I was wondering if anyone has taken this review course and what they had thought of it. Is it worth that cost?

Pros

§ They seem to be the publisher of most of the reference books that alot are studying from and taking into the exam, is this correct?

§ They seem to have been doing this for a long time

§ According to a friend of mine, they have an 85% pass rate for those who fulfill all PPI's requirements, this sounds nuts to me.

§ Their review course is 40 hours long as opposed to the typical 32 hours that I am seeing everywhere else.

Cons

§ Seems expensive

What do you guys think? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. BTW, I did try using the search function for PPI and got nothing back.


----------



## sam314159 (Oct 27, 2010)

So has anyone taken the PPI Power review? I'm about to fork out $1400!


----------



## cableguy (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd bet it's decent. I did their online "Passing Zone", which is just barely a notch above "don't bother with it". I got a little value out of it, but not a lot of value out of it. Hopefully their in person course would be better. I wasn't impressed with the Passing Zone, but I really did that just for the heck of it, I didn't put my full focus on it. Some of the Camara stuff presented really doesn't apply to the Power test, and seemed to be a waste of my time (why work Laplace transforms? Why work op amp and FET-type amplifier circuits, when I should be brushing up on other stuff?).

I paid $1650 for the Testmasters course in Houston, and I think it was worth every penny. Great course. It did help that my sister lives about 10 minutes from where the class was, so I skipped the $$$ hotel costs and stayed with her. Absolutely no regrets about the Testmasters course, I'd have been clueless on a number of topics without them.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2010)

sam314159 said:


> So has anyone taken the PPI Power review? I'm about to fork out $1400!


I can't comment on the PPI power review course as I couldn't find much for feedback on the content of the course. I will say I was able to find quite a bit of feedback from GA Tech online review course, which I eventually ended up enrolling in. I'm not sure if the PPI course is classroom oriented but the online course was better suited for me (and was only $800 vs. $1400). Plus you could watch the modules over again in case you missed something or wanted to review specific topics. The Irvine Institute of Tech. also puts on a course which is centered around the material put out by Chelapati. There is some feedback on that course but I still felt the GA Tech course was better suited for me. There's a good discussion of it here. Again, I'm not trying to steer you away from the PPI course, but I wasn't able to find enough convincing feedback about the course (online or on EB) to justify the high cost.


----------

